# Brown Soaps



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Some of my 'special edition' autumn and winter FOs cause my soap to turn brown. Do you do anything special to 'dress up' a brown soap? I'd hate for my pumpkin spice, apple pie, etc. all to look the same - more or less shades of brown.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Body safe glitter is a nice touch. I have tried not scenting a portion of the soap and coloring that a different color, but if it is a very dark soap (like Pink Sugar) eventually, you can't see the colored part if it is swirled in with the rest. Now, if you did an unscented layer of a different color, that would probably work.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Put a little titanium dioxide into your swirl portion before you scent your soap, this whitens up the soap. If you pour it thick enough you can can add a small orange swirl to your pumpkin soap, but the orange has to stay inside the white section of the pour. Less is more with titanium dioxide, to much and it breaks when cut.

You can also do layers, make the same amount of soap, scented with pumpkin and pour into two molds instead of one, then make another batch unscented, colored etc...and pour, really pretty layered soap, and if you sprinkle orange pigment on your first pour, you get the pretty pencil lined soaps that Dorit showed us a photo, between the layers. In the second layer of plain soap you pour you could also put embeds into it.

Just visit forums, that have galleries of peoples soap they make, that will give you a ton of ideas.

Fall scents are going to have vanilla, clove, cinnamon in them all which darken your pour. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Autumn Harvest - turns dark brown, I pulled out some and colored it red and yellow to give the impression of fall foliage.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Teddy Bear - two scents layered, one turns brown and the other beige


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Indian Sandalwood - turns a light to medium brown... I am able though to get a beige and a blue swirl without pulling out before scenting...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Skinny Dippin (aka Chunky Dunkin)... discolors a dark brown, I pull out to color before scenting


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Vanilla Patchouli - discolors to a med to dark brown I pull out some to leave uncolored turns to cream, and then color some a darker brown after scenting


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Pretty soaps, Lynn!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Lynn do you use goat milk in all your soaps? If not, which ones? Doesn't this turn your soaps brown? Or do you use titanium dioxide in your soaps that have gm? They are very pretty soaps. Linda


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I do use goats milk in all my soaps (except laundry soaps). I dissolve my lye though in a minimum amount of water, tea, coffee, or wine depending on the soap. Then I add fats & oils and then the milk. I have never used titanium dioxide.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

This is about as *white* as my soaps get... white enough for me...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought some vanilla neutralizer but have never tried it. Has anyone? About TD, USE VERY LITTLE, I use about 3/4 or less teaspoon for 190oz and it turns a dark brown soap light tan. Ive dumped 5-6 batches, thinking it was lye, recipe, anything but TD. It was too much TD. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vanilla neutralizer is for melt and pour. By the time you get white soap with TD, your soap is chalk. LOL

Not being able to control the color is why I moved from 100% goatmilk, also time (freezing milk, pouring lye into frozen milk and waiting and waiting and stirring  Patience is not my strong suit. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Patience is not my strong suit. 

:LOL Glad I never tried 100% goats milk then....


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Dusting the top with mica is a quick and easy way to add a special look to your soaps too.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow - what great ideas! Thanks everyone. Now to start figuring which I should try first.

Lynn: your soaps are gorgeous. On the Autumn Harvest - did you pull the soap out unscented and then color the red and yellow? Or were you able to get those colors with the scent?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you. 

unscented on pull outs for the autumn harvest... 

Not sure on weights, but on a 14 bar batch we pulled out 3 *scoops* (ladle) for each color.


----------

